# Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen



## schwimmreifen (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

hab heute und letzte Woche auch schon Brachsen rausgezogen, die mehrere schwarze Punkte auf dem Körper hatten, sowie an den Flossen. Die schwarzen Flecken sind nur oberflächlich in der Haut und gehen nicht tief rein. Ein Rotauge heute hatte es extrem (siehe Fotos).

Weiß jemand woher das kommt? Ist das schädlich und ein Grund, die Fische nicht zu verzehren? Hab schon vermutet, dass es von irgendwelchen Parasiten her kommt. Das Gewässer ist ziemlich mit Seereosen bewachsen und der Grund ist recht schlammig.

Freu mich wenn mir jmd weiterhelfen kann.

PH! schwimmreifen


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen*

Das sind Teichmuschel - Larven, die sich an Fischen anheften und dann diese dunklen Punkte verursachen. Nichts schlimmes, die kann man unbesorgt essen!


----------



## Frank_24 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen*

Sieht trotzdem nicht besonders lecker aus.


----------



## schwimmreifen (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen*

Ah, interessant!

Die Brachse letzte Woche hab ich bereits verspeist, hat man nachm Braten nix mehr gesehen ;-)


----------



## schwimmreifen (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen*

Wenn man genauer hinsieht, erkennt man auf dem Rotauge noch so gelbe Flecken. Kommt das auch von den Teichmuschellarven?


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen*



schwimmreifen schrieb:


> Ah, interessant!
> 
> Die Brachse letzte Woche hab ich bereits verspeist, hat man nachm Braten nix mehr gesehen ;-)


 
Wenn du die abschuppst, hat sich das Thema sowieso erledigt...ich kenne Gewässer mit vielen Teichmuscheln, in denen sind sämtliche Weißfische völlig gesprenkelt...


----------



## Mikesch (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das sind Teichmuschel - Larven, die sich an Fischen anheften und dann diese dunklen Punkte verursachen. ..


Falsch, das sind Metazerkarien von Saugwürmern.


----------



## Katteker (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen*

Moin.

Sehr interessant, hab ich noch nie live gesehen. Wäre ich der TE, hätte ich mir wohl die gleiche Frage gestellt.

Gibt es pro schwarzem Punkt nur eine Larve oder sind das jeweils Ansammlungen von x Larven?

Interessantes Thema!

Nachtrag*: Wat denn nu? Saugwürmer oder Muscheln?

*Antwort zur gleichen Uhrzeit.


----------



## 42er barsch (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen*

hallo,

ich kenne auch nur die saugwurm-variante.

die fische sind aber trotzdem ( wenn gut durchgegart ) verzehrfähig.

wir hatten bei uns am rhein zeitweise auch das problem, es waren alle weisfischarten betroffen.

manche dieser schwarzen " nester " gingen bis in das muskelfleisch.

da ich ein ausgesprochener weisfischverwerter bin habe ich damals von der herstellung " nach matjes-art " oder " rollmops " und 
" bismark " abgesehen, denn dabei werden die fische roh eingelegt.

mitlerweile sind kaum noch weisfische mit flecken zu sehen, dafür fangen wir vermehrt barsche mit schwarzen punkten.
( schwarzpünktchenkrankheit ).
auch diese sind aber verzehrfähig.

gruss


----------



## schwimmreifen (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen*

Es gibt also keinen Grund den Gewässerwart zu informieren, oder?


----------



## carphunter 47 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte auf Fischen*

Hallo,
bei den schwarzen punkten handelt es sich um die Schwarzfleckenkrankheit ( Befall mit Apophallus donius oder mit Posthodiplostomum cuticola )

Erreger und Vorkommen : Die Erreger der Schwarzfleckenkrankheit sind die zweiten Larven von Saugwürmern ( Trematoden) ,die im Darm bestimmter Wasservögel parasitieren. Die SchwarzfleckenKrankheit ist bei vielen Cypriniden vorwiegend in freien Gewässern zu finden. Besonders häufig sind Blei (Brachse ), Güstern,und Rotfedern.
Biologie und Schadwirkung : Zunächst schlüpft die erste Larve (Wimperlarve ) aus den mit dem Vogelkot ins Wasser ausgeschiedenen Eiern. Sie dringt in eine Schnecke als ersten Zwischenwirt ein. Dort entwickelt sich die Gabelschwanzcercarie, die den Fisch aufsucht . Die schwarz pigmentierten Pusteln und Flecken an der Haut des Rumpfes und an den Flossen enthalten Metacercarien, Larven in Wartestellung. Dieses Parasitenstadium ist für den Fisch ziemlich harmlos. Wird der befallene Fisch von einem Reiher oder einem anderen fischfressenden Vogel verschlungen, dann" erwacht " die Larve ,und es reift im Darm des Vogels der geschlechtsreife Saugwurm heran. 

Eröffnet man die schwarzen Flecken, können die Cercarien vorsichtig herausgelöst werden und im Mikroskop betrachtet und bestimmt werden.


----------

